# RIP Korn



## mariethomas (May 13, 2014)

It breaks my heart to post this, and I thought I wouldn't post it for a long time, and I never wanted to.
But unfortunately, not everything in life works out.. 

Korn passed away while I was at school. I'm hoping in peace and happy in his home. 

This was *very* unexpected. I don't even know what to say nor think other than it was my fault.

Yesterday I finally took Korn out to garden where he had no access to anything except grass. Took him back inside, he was playing and acting as normal. I was even showing him off to my parents over Skype where we were all aww-ing him and saying how adorable he was. Everything was fine and I put him to bed inside of his cage, in my bedroom. 

I don't know what happened. In my previous thread I mentioned his infection had returned, and we were on medication. He was almost instantly better.

Korn had endured a lot in his bunny life, other animals, eating and chewing on the wrong things, infection, and I always thought he was very lucky and had a strong gut. 

In his short time with me he was very happy and loved life, and loved the company of humans. I loved him very much and he is absolutely irreplaceable. 

I'm ashamed to admit that the only thing that seems logical about now, is that he got into a Dekko Silverfish Pack about two nights ago. I remember that night, and I had been paying attention, and we had been playing together and he sat on my bed with me all night. The only weird thing he did that night was randomly stamp once, and do a large binky afterwards.

Later that same night I found some chewed piece paper that turned out to be the DSP. I immediately read everything on it and I was praying to God it wouldn't have had any effect on his poor body. The paper is a tiny one, almost card like. From my memory, the ingredients consisted of Boric Acid 20% and other Active Ingredients.

I did all the research in the world and read that it was only mildly dangerous. He barely consumed any, but made a slit enough for me to see the white powder itself. I wasn't too sure what to do, so I called up my parents. 

They said they would pray for him and that they were almost certain he would be fine because it didn't look like he had any at all, and reminded me of how many things he had gotten into in the past. 
I do not have an adult in my life, and they convinced from afar that he would be fine, that if it was going to take effect at all it would have been immediately. I responded back to them telling them it could take days to activate or internal bleeding. They helped me believe other wise. 
I did not contact a vet because that would have been extremely stressful for Korn, and I _wasn't_ sure that that DSP was from that day, or had even been consumed enough. Now I'm wishing I really did think differently because it might have even cost him his life. 

Everyone around me is giving me different excuses for something was probably my mistake. I'm considering them, but I don't think it's likely. 
So far I've heard, he could have choked on his pellets, just was sick, heart attack. But no one will tell me it was the BA because he would have been bleeding from the outside, a long with the internal bleeding. 
When I found him, he wasn't very stretched out, and his eyes were closed.

I just feel terrible at this point. I feel completely irresponsible and I just wish I could have give him a better life.

Casper and Korn became unbonded a long time ago, but that does that mean Casper could fall into depression if he realizes his friend is no longer around? I'm with him almost constantly, but will that be enough? I cannot get him another friend. Or...should I even consider that something is wrong with Casper? I'm going to bring him to the vet when I can for a checkup. 

Binky Free, Korn. :hearts


----------



## whiskylollipop (May 14, 2014)

I'm so, so sorry for your loss.  I'm sure he went peacefully. When my boy died suddenly from an accident, his eyes were open and for some reason it made it 100x worse to see his wide eyes gazing emptily at me even hours after he passed.

It's unlikely that something consumed would take two days to kill a bunny. Whatever a bunny eats is usually expelled within 24 hours. My guess is Korn had a hidden underlying issue that suddenly took him. It's not fair to blame yourself. Perhaps a necropsy could help you get some closure?


----------



## pani (May 14, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear about this. 

You can't blame yourself. Rabbits are so, so skilled at hiding any pain or problems they're experiencing. Like Laura said, it may have been an underlying issue that he was hiding and that he could no longer fight against.

Binky free, little Korn. ray:


----------



## JBun (May 14, 2014)

I'm so very sorry about your bun  I'm with the others, and doubt him eating that had anything to do with his death. Even though his digestive problems were improving from being sick, that could have still had something to do with his death, and not really something that you could have prevented. Or it could have been some other unseen health problem. 

With all of the difficulty you have had with finding good food and vet care for your buns, you've done a remarkable job taking care of them and getting them both through their last sickness. You care for your buns and have done the best possible for them in difficult circumstances. 

I hope Casper is doing ok. Since they weren't a bonded pair, he should be alright. He might be a little lonely at first and wonder where his friend is. Just give him a little extra attention and some cuddles(if he likes them).


----------



## mariethomas (May 15, 2014)

Thank you all so much for your kind words and condolences. Losing a pet is never easy, and nothing is the same anymore. 
In the end, it's hard to say what did him in, but he is finally at peace now.
We buried him immediately. I couldn't stand to see his little body. As much as I'd love to know what really happened, I didn't want to have a necropsy performed because they would have only dug into my little sweethearts body, and (knowing the people in the medical field here) not given me a real answer. 

Casper is normal and happy. But now I'm soo paranoid something will take over him, even with his perfect behavior. Korn showed NO symptoms at all. 
I might bring him in for a check up, and get a culture done just to make sure everything is okay.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (May 15, 2014)

Sorry for your loss

Binky free


----------



## Troller (May 16, 2014)

My condolences.


----------



## mariethomas (May 16, 2014)

Thank you both, it is very appreciated.
If anyone's interested, I brought Casper to the vet an hour ago and the vet says he is fine. I hope this goes for his insides as well. ray:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 17, 2014)

So sorry for your loss, it's never easy. We have had a couple that were fine and a few hours later were just gone, no warning. It does happen. Still not sure what went wrong with Bonnie or Finn, just that we miss them so.


----------



## mariethomas (May 19, 2014)

It's a terrible thing to have happen.
Thank you.


----------



## ChocoClover (May 19, 2014)

I'm so sorry.

My bun Otis died suddenly. One day, he was feeling fine, the next he was gone. His feces were discolored. 

I understand how that is. I cried all day and still feel bad to this day about his death. He could have lived ten years. 

I'm really sorry you lost your Korn. Sounds like a cute bunny.


----------



## HEM (May 19, 2014)

We are so sorry to hear about Korn
Binky free Korn


----------



## mariethomas (May 23, 2014)

Thank you both very much. He is very missed.


----------

